# Our Weekend horse camping trip



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing your experience. I hope to someday get further "out" there in my riding adventures. I would like to rough it a little more than I am currently doing, no LQ's. :wink:


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

looks like a beautiful area. thanks for sharing.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Super jealous!!! =) Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

